# CO2 tanks dry or liquid?



## acedia (Dec 23, 2005)

the welding supply store here sells dry or liquid co2 tanks which should i get is there a diffrence really? shouldn't it all come out the same?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That's weird. The place I go to does not differentiate. The way I understand it though is that the tanks are full of liquid Co2. Maybe try a different place. I'm not sure what they are really talking about.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm confused as well. The three places I've been to sell liquid CO2. I imagine dry CO2 is Dry Ice, which is something you do not want. Get the liquid CO2 kind that you can get into those big metal cylinders.

-John N.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

acedia said:


> ... sells dry or liquid co2 tanks ...


Are you sure they didn't say "dry or wet"? There is such a thing as wet CO2 as opposed to dry CO2 gas. Wet CO2 has some water in it and so is not good for steel containers, but can be kept in aluminum. Dry CO2 (anhydrous CO2) is I believe what most places carry so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

I alwayse thought that most places sell liquid co2. I've never heard of "dry" co2. 

I know that the co2 in the standerd tank is a pressurised liquid. I alwayse assumed that it must be "liquid" co2, but Im not 100% sure.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah if there is no liquid in there anymore the tank is almost empty. Maybe that place just has a fancy way selling empty tanks? LOL


----------



## pescadero (Mar 29, 2005)

All CO2 tanks contain liquified CO2 but some tanks have a siphon tube to draw the liquid from the bottom. These are used cooling equipment or refilling smaller tanks. You just want the gas off the top so ask for a "dry" tank.


----------



## acedia (Dec 23, 2005)

pescadero said:


> All CO2 tanks contain liquified CO2 but some tanks have a siphon tube to draw the liquid from the bottom. These are used cooling equipment or refilling smaller tanks. You just want the gas off the top so ask for a "dry" tank.


yea they guy said pretty much the same thing the liquid ones cane be used to fill up paint ball canisters and such or you can take your tank turn it upside down and do the same it's just that fancy dipstick thingy costs a bunch more


----------

